# Zeitungseffekt



## Malaxo (11. Januar 2007)

Hey Leute...

Ich hab mir ein passendes Font gesucht um eine Schrift gleich wie bei einem "Drohbrief" zu erstellen. Da es keine 100% Fonts gibt (free oder ich diese nicht gefunden habe) muss ich mein Font mit Effekten überfüllen damit es nach Zeitungseffekt aussieht.

Wie oder was für Filter / Effekte soll ich da mal mischen? Ideen?

Hier den Font den ich gewählt habe:

http://www.1001fonts.com/font_details.html?font_id=1041


----------



## Nil18 (11. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dir das in Verbindung mit dem weiter.

Hab leider keine Ahnung was genau du mit Zeitungseffekt meinst...


----------



## Julchen36 (11. Januar 2007)

Hi Malaxo,

ich denke, diese Font ist doch nicht so schlecht...
Vielleicht geht der ja für Deine "Zwecke". 

http://www.mediengestalter.info/go.php?url=http://www.goblinville.com/fonts/fonts/kidnapf

Es gibt auch eine Ransom Note:
http://www.dafont.com/search.php?nb_ppp=40&nq=1&q=ransom&Submit=%20Go

Grüßle Julia


----------

